
SIGGRAPH 2018 Papers: Machine Learning, Graphics, and Rendering - ingve
https://medium.com/@jcowles/siggraph-2018-papers-ee2bb1be9050
======
electricslpnsld
No mention of Real Time Live [1]? That was the most exciting session in
SIGGRAPH this year! The combination of insane real time rendering and real
time capture is going to make for some amazing graphics experiences in the
near future.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPam5CHFQMQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPam5CHFQMQ)

------
tomvbussel
Here is the full list of papers with links to preprints for the papers
presented at SIGGRAPH 2018:

[http://kesen.realtimerendering.com/sig2018.html](http://kesen.realtimerendering.com/sig2018.html)

------
W0lf
Here [1] is an overall video overview over some selected papers in this years
SIGGRAPH

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t952yS8tcg8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t952yS8tcg8)

~~~
dtf
And here's [1] Stephen Hill's list of links for 2018:

[1]
[http://blog.selfshadow.com/2018/08/16/siggraph-2018-links/](http://blog.selfshadow.com/2018/08/16/siggraph-2018-links/)

------
wiz21c
FTA : Deep Convolutional Priors for Indoor Scene Synthesis.

Anybody think of a huge improvement to NetHack, DwarFortress and other
generated worlds ?

------
bawana
One of the siggraph papers is titled ‘FontCode: Embedding Information in Text
Documents using Glyph Perturbation’. This is a type of steganography where the
shape of the font is perturbed in a way to encode information. Basically, you
make a key value store (a code book in their jargon) of input letters mapped
to subtle variations of the same letter of a specific font. My confusion
arises from how you get Microsoft word to use these variations. Since the font
file on your pc contains only one glyph for each letter, how do you get a text
editor to use bastardized glyphs that are not in the OS?

~~~
jcl
The authors are assuming that they are allowed to use custom fonts. So if they
need eight different variants of any particular glyph, they can just create
eight different custom fonts where each glyph has the desired appearance.

And yes, if you received a Word document with custom fonts, you might be
suspicious of hidden information, but the authors are further assuming that
the document is only distributed in a format where the use of custom fonts is
not readily apparent. This is why they talk about extracting the information
from "an encoded document stored as a vector graphic or pixel image, or even
on a printed paper".

------
ArtWomb
Wow. The GAN texture synth is so accurate. And only requires ~2 hours training
time on Nvidia Titan GPU (~$1600) ;)

PyTorch code here:

[http://vcc.szu.edu.cn/research/2018/TexSyn](http://vcc.szu.edu.cn/research/2018/TexSyn)

------
abledon
AR/VR is getting pretty hot these days. What happened to those old
recommendations of sitting 8 ft from a television? Now we put the VR screens 1
inch from our eyes lol.

~~~
mepian
Modern displays don't use cathode ray tubes, and in VR the optics between the
display and the eyes focuses the latter as if the display was a lot more
distant that it really is, so these recommendations are less relevant here.

~~~
dangerbird2
OLEDs are a step above even LCDs in emulating natural light and preventing the
glare that makes staring at cathode ray tube monitors less than a good idea.

